#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите - это что за Кармапа?

## Паня

http://www.savetibet.ru/2010/01/04/karmapa.html

----------


## Аньезка

там же написано - Оргьен Тринлей Дордже

----------

Бхусуку (18.12.2013), Германн (21.04.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013), Падма Осел (19.12.2012)

----------


## Паня

> там же написано - Оргьен Тринлей Дордже


Я немного запутался. Видел на фото 17 Кармапу. Он на этого человека не похож.

----------


## Аньезка

Их двое.)

----------

Сергей Хос (19.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Я немного запутался. Видел на фото 17 Кармапу. Он на этого человека не похож.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B5

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B5

----------


## Паня

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B5
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B5


Ну и кто из них настоящий Кармапа 17?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну и кто из них настоящий Кармапа 17?


Оба.

----------

Aion (20.12.2012), Konchog Sherab (19.05.2014), Kарма Дордже (22.12.2013), Бхусуку (18.12.2013), Денис Г. (09.01.2013), Джигме (07.01.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013), Дордже (19.12.2012), Иван Денисов (18.04.2013), лесник (22.04.2013), Падма Осел (19.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Ну и кто из них?


Вопрос поставлен не по-настоящему. =)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.12.2012)

----------


## Паня

> Оба.


Т.е. возможно переродиться в двух человек или в трех???

----------


## Аньезка

Добро пожаловать сюда

----------


## Legba

Чо-то уже даже не прикольно(((

----------

Иван Денисов (18.04.2013), Кузьмич (20.12.2012), Нико (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Чо-то уже даже не прикольно(((


Зачастую центры Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью появляются в российских населенных пунктах раньше, чем интернет.

----------

Kарма Дордже (22.12.2013), Legba (20.12.2012), Liza Lyolina (08.05.2013), Бхусуку (18.12.2013), Денис Г. (08.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (20.12.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.12.2012), Дондог (02.05.2013), Иван Денисов (18.04.2013), Кунсанг (07.04.2013), лесник (22.04.2013), Нико (20.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.12.2012), Сергей Хос (19.12.2012), Сергей Ч (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Их двое.)


Его два ))))




> Т.е. возможно переродиться в двух человек или в трех???


Дык это ж эманации, нирмана-кая.
Их скока хошь может быть.




> Чо-то уже даже не прикольно(((


Люди приходят и уходят, а вопросы остаются )))

----------

Аньезка (19.12.2012), Дондог (02.05.2013), Леннон (13.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## До

Говорят, их уже трое...

----------

Нико (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Мантис

ага, я тож слышал что их уже трое...

----------

Аньезка (20.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

http://karmapa.li - сайт... Раньше были фотографии с чудесами, но теперь я их не могу найти  :Frown: 

О, сорри, вот фото чудес - http://www.17thkarmapakhenno.com/page3.htm

----------

Legba (20.12.2012), До (20.12.2012), лесник (22.04.2013), Падма Осел (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> вот фото чудес


"-Как вы делаете ваши чудеса?
-Какие такие чудеса?
-Ну... Исполнение желаний...
-Ах, это? Как делаю... Обучена сызмальства, вот и делаю. Откуда я
знаю,  как я делаю...  Золотая Рыбка вот еще лучше делала,  а  все  одно
померла. От судьбы не уйдешь."

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Ого, там даже есть интервью. Внимательно читаем и слушаем  :Smilie:  Весьма-весьма  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

А вот что предлагается:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

Сделал бы Кармапа третьего себя - все бы опухли... Но не делает - карма, понимаешь... Пусть буддисты срутся...

----------

Кашьяпа (20.10.2014)

----------


## Паня

> Сделал бы Кармапа третьего себя - все бы опухли... Но не делает - карма, понимаешь... Пусть буддисты срутся...


Институт тулку в Тибете далек для моего понимания. Мне кажется здесь слишком большое значение предается культу личности. Наверно гуру-йога не для меня.........

----------

Кашьяпа (20.10.2014), Пема Ванчук (22.12.2012)

----------


## Olle

> Институт тулку в Тибете далек для моего понимания. Мне кажется здесь слишком большое значение предается культу личности. Наверно гуру-йога не для меня.........


Или Вам пока рановата Гуру-Йога, одно из трех......

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.12.2012), Алексей Л (16.12.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наверно гуру-йога не для меня.........


Есть разные формы гуру-йоги. Может, какая и подойдет все-таки...

----------

Lion Miller (11.07.2013), Вова Л. (18.04.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Есть разные формы гуру-йоги. Может, какая и подойдет все-таки...


Статья неплохая. Я так понимаю, чтобы практиковать гуру-йогу необходимо быть уверенным что данный гуру просветлен. Как это выяснить, у меня нет опыта или стопроцентных методик для определения уровня гуру. А цена ошибки высока - потерянное в пустую время. Мне говорят-развивай доверие, т.е. я должен просто доверять или другими словами верить. Если бы мне было близко просто доверять или верить, то я бы сейчас ходил в христианский храм и курил бы христианский форум.

----------

Денис Г. (09.01.2013), Кашьяпа (20.10.2014), Сергей Хос (20.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Понятные проблемы

----------

Кашьяпа (20.10.2014), Падма Осел (20.12.2012), Паня (20.12.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Статья неплохая. Я так понимаю, чтобы практиковать гуру-йогу необходимо быть уверенным что данный гуру просветлен. Как это выяснить, у меня нет опыта или стопроцентных методик для определения уровня гуру. А цена ошибки высока - потерянное в пустую время.


Займитесь базовыми практиками щедрости и нравственности, посвящая заслуги встречи с гуру. Когда будет достаточно заслуг и встреча с подлинным гуру произойдёт, то проблемы с верой не будет.

Если же считаете бессмысленным накопление заслуг через практики щедрости и нравственности, то займитесь рассмотрением явной пользы щедрости и нравственности.

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2013), Сергей Хос (20.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Как это выяснить, у меня нет опыта или стопроцентных методик для определения уровня гуру.


Стратегия, как выстраивать отношения с гуру, включая критерии, которые нужно применять к его качествам, описана в ламримах (например у Цонкапы - "Основа Пути—вверение себя Благому Другу"), да и просто во многих книгах учителей тибетских традиций.

----------

Legba (20.12.2012)

----------


## Legba

Вышла чудная книга: Джамгён Конгтрул  "Отношения Учителя и ученика".
Там усе написано по проверке учителя. Применяя методики, стопудов не ошибетесь.
Ни и тут есть - прямо совсем "малтипл чойс":
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...cher_guru.html

----------

Германн (07.01.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (18.04.2013), Денис Г. (09.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.12.2012), Дифо (19.04.2013), Падма Осел (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Применяя методики, стопудов не ошибетесь


Там что, инструкция по изготовлению прибора, измеряющего святость?
Типа, "дхармометр своими руками" ))))

----------

Паня (20.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В Ламриме вполне достаточно качеств Благого Друга, а там уж каждый настраивает свой дхармометр :Smilie: 




> "Обопрись на такого Духовного Друга,
> кто себя обуздал, кто спокоен и тих,
> кто в достоинствах много тебя превосходит,
> образован, усерден, реальность постиг, - на того, кто владеет прекрасною речью, сердцем - любящий, силами - неутомим".

----------


## Legba

> Там что, инструкция по изготовлению прибора, измеряющего святость?
> Типа, "дхармометр своими руками" ))))


Ну, надо заметить, во всех Ламримах сказано, что Наставника, обладающего всеми качествами - фиг найдешь.
Но - многое вполне можно выяснить.))
Если бы уж совсем ничего невозможно было понять, то и мирское образование получить не было бы никакой возможности.

----------

Кунсанг (16.01.2013), Сергей Хос (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А лучше всего - "выбирать сердцем" )))
http://batkovfile.narod.ru/2012/img/eltsin01.jpg

----------

Паня (20.12.2012)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вопрос исчерпан

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Когда в уме не будет разделения на своих и чужих и он же-ум, будет устремлен к практикам, а не к бла-бла на форуме и междусообойчик по поводу Кармап -вот тогда можно точно сказать, народ практикует и им по фиг чужая политика. Практикуйте, господа, практикуйте! Ибо только реализацию практик с собой и понесем в следующую жизнь. А бла-бла только вниз тянет. Вот с кем из лам есть кармическая связь, с тем и общайтесь и будет вам всем СЧАСТИЕ!!!!!

----------

kamtsang (25.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (14.01.2013)

----------


## Джа Рашин

> Ну и кто из них настоящий Кармапа 17?


Тринле Тхае Дордже - лично для меня вызывает ощущение сомнения (почему - это не анализировал, но доверяю своей интуиции)

----------


## Джа Рашин

разве смотреть на раскол Сангхи - есть счастье? А именно это сейчас происходит. Можно конечно ничего не говорить на эту тему вообще, но в таком случае раскол в умах людей - расколет и Сангху в целом. А раскол Сангхи - есть уничтожение традиции. Конечно мои слова - это тоже некое бла-бла-бла, но по крайней мере считаю нужным высказать публично свое мнение о недоверии Тринле Тхае Дордже в качестве Кармапы.

какой-то ненастоящий он.. к примеру Ургьен Тринле Дордже и Далай-Ламу - не впускают в Россию, а Тринле Тхае Дордже - впускают. обучался Тринле Тхае Дордже в США, а доверия к такому обучению в филосовском направлении у меня нет никакого.

Может получится встретиться с Тринле Тхае Дордже лично - тогда скажу уже определенно. кто он такой, но то что он не Кармапа - для меня очевидно.

----------


## Джа Рашин

> Вышла чудная книга: Джамгён Конгтрул  "Отношения Учителя и ученика".
> Там усе написано по проверке учителя. Применяя методики, стопудов не ошибетесь.
> Ни и тут есть - прямо совсем "малтипл чойс":
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...cher_guru.html


инструкция от А.Берзина неспособна дать распознавание истиного и ложного. Опирается сугубо на внешние проявления без работы ума. В таком ключе если пойдет буддизм, то скоро станет гнятущим подобием религии типа иудаизма, ислама. христианства - где много враждующих сект и которым в полной мере не доверяет большинство образованных людей, где много проявлений вражды между разными направлениями религий, много призывов к насилию (по сути).

христианская Библия в её нынешнем виде - это пособие по человеконенавистничеству, массовому геноциду и возвышению евреев (иудеев) как титульного класса в обществах всего мира (это красная линия всей книги). И если у ООН до сих пор не удалось запретить Библию (хотя пытались это сделать не раз) - но достаточно дочитать до Второзакония чтобы понять глубинную суть учения преподносимого как христианское. Я более верю что в Евангелиях есть нечто непосредственное от Христа как реальной личности, но не в Библии.

Если буддизм пойдет по такому пути фарисейства - то ценность традиций развеется подобно пыли

----------


## Джа Рашин

> Займитесь базовыми практиками щедрости и нравственности, посвящая заслуги встречи с гуру. Когда будет достаточно заслуг и встреча с подлинным гуру произойдёт, то проблемы с верой не будет.


 .. а если не будет встречи с ПОДЛИННЫМ гуру, то и с верой проблемы будут..  это старая песня на новый лад о том как различить какой Кармапа настоящий..

т.е. если не веришь в гуру - значит ли это что гуру ненастоящий или что заслуг недостаточно?





> Если же считаете бессмысленным накопление заслуг через практики щедрости и нравственности, то займитесь рассмотрением явной пользы щедрости и нравственности.


щедрость - понятие растяжимое и неоднозначное.. кто-то очень щедр за чужой счет например..

нравственность - так же изменчива как волны на воде. пробежала иная мода - и нравственность поехала в иную сторону.. и т.д.

----------


## Германн

> Тринле Тхае Дордже - лично для меня вызывает ощущение сомнения (почему - это не анализировал, но доверяю своей интуиции)


Он монах, с детских лет обучавшийся буддийским практикам у Учителей, с детских лет оказавшийся в эпицентре запутанной ситуации. Его собственные комментарии, в книге Мика Брауна "Танец 17 жизней", М.: Открытый мир, 2008. Стр. 329: 
"Какие чувства, спросил я, он испытывает к Ургьену Тинлею? (И вновь этот взгляд...) Рассматривается ли это как "политический вопрос"? Вероятно, да. 
"На самом деле, - сказал он наконец, - я ничего особенного не чувствую. Чего бы я действительно хотел и чего я жду, так это чтобы он делал то же, что и я. Поскольку он также является Кармапой, он должен помогать всем живым существам, давая Учение Дхармы. Полагаю, это главная обязанность Кармап. Поэтому он должен продолжать это делать, вот чего бы я хотел". 
Слова, которые он произнёс - "поскольку он также является Кармапой", - удивили меня. Разве не вокруг этого разгорелся весь спор? Неужели он говорит, что Ургьен Тинлей является Кармапой? 
- Что касается меня лично, я не могу сказать, Кармапа он или нет. Я думаю, это зависит от людей, то есть от того, кем они хотят его видеть. *Другими словами, по-моему, говорить, что я являюсь Кармапой, а он - нет, достаточно глупо. Кроме того, это было бы достаточно эгоистично. В общем, людям решать, кого они видят в этой роли*". 

Подлинный Кармапа - Ургьен Тринле Дордже. 
Но гелонг Тхае Дорже заслуживает уважения.

----------

Milord (18.02.2014), Pedma Kalzang (18.04.2013), Вова Л. (18.04.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> какой-то ненастоящий он.. к примеру Ургьен Тринле Дордже и Далай-Ламу - не впускают в Россию, а Тринле Тхае Дордже - впускают. обучался Тринле Тхае Дордже в США, а доверия к такому обучению в филосовском направлении у меня нет никакого.


 :Frown:  Я уже не знаю, куда деться от абсурдных заявлений участников форума. Интересно, абсурдные заявления относятся к неблагой речи или нет? Страдания живых существ они, по крайней мере, увеличивают.

По-вашему, все учителя, которых впускают в Россию, ненастоящие?

Ело Ринпоче, например, вообще впускают в Китай. А в России он живёт постоянно. Хотя он при этом настоящее всех Кармап вместе взятых.

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.04.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я уже не знаю, куда деться от абсурдных заявлений участников форума. Интересно, абсурдные заявления относятся к неблагой речи или нет? Страдания живых существ они, по крайней мере, увеличивают.
> 
> По-вашему, все учителя, которых впускают в Россию, ненастоящие?
> 
> Ело Ринпоче, например, вообще впускают в Китай. А в России он живёт постоянно. Хотя он при этом настоящее всех Кармап вместе взятых.


Утверждение, что Ело ринпоче настоящее всех Кармап вместе взятых выглядит не менее абсурдным.

----------

Aion (02.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (18.04.2013), Tong Po (18.04.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (18.04.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013), Кашьяпа (20.10.2014), Нико (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Утверждение, что Ело ринпоче настоящее всех Кармап вместе взятых выглядит не менее абсурдным.


Это всего лишь фигура речи, её не стоит понимать буквально  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Истинный учитель или ложный, согласно традиции, определяется не заочно, а в личном общении с учителем и наблюдении за ним.

Можно сколько угодно анализировать различные события, оценивать слова и поступки по доступным записям, но всё это будет нетрадиционно.
А традиционно, это приехать и получить аудиенцию у учителя. После чего вывод придёт сам собой - есть к нему доверие или нет.

Противники одно из Кармап признают одного, другого - отрицают. Сторонники обоих Кармап признают обоих.
Последователи одного из Кармап, следуют за одним, а до другого им нет дела.

Для первых двух, Кармапы - это некие религиозные (и, возможно, политические) деятели буддизма.
Да последних, (один из) учитель.

----------

kamtsang (18.04.2013), Magan Poh (19.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (18.04.2013), Tong Po (18.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013)

----------


## Андрей Калашник

> разве смотреть на раскол Сангхи - есть счастье? А именно это сейчас происходит. Можно конечно ничего не говорить на эту тему вообще, но в таком случае раскол в умах людей - расколет и Сангху в целом. А раскол Сангхи - есть уничтожение традиции. Конечно мои слова - это тоже некое бла-бла-бла, но по крайней мере считаю нужным высказать публично свое мнение о недоверии Тринле Тхае Дордже в качестве Кармапы.
> 
> какой-то ненастоящий он.. к примеру Ургьен Тринле Дордже и Далай-Ламу - не впускают в Россию, а Тринле Тхае Дордже - впускают. обучался Тринле Тхае Дордже в США, а доверия к такому обучению в филосовском направлении у меня нет никакого.
> 
> Может получится встретиться с Тринле Тхае Дордже лично - тогда скажу уже определенно. кто он такой, но то что он не Кармапа - для меня очевидно.


Кармапа- человек действия!  У настоящего  Боддхиствы не может быть препятствий) Я о преезде в Россию. Кстати Калимпонг -это неСША

----------


## Кузьмич

> А традиционно, это приехать и получить аудиенцию у учителя. После чего вывод придёт сам собой - есть к нему доверие или нет.


Блаженны съездившие, ибо заручились выводами, сам учитель улыбнулся им.
Блаженны верящие съездившим, фото улыбчигого утителя греет душу и немного слишком мозг.
Блаженны слушающие верящих, тепло мозгов не помешает, зимой особенно.

----------

Дондог (02.05.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кармапа- человек действия!  У настоящего  Боддхиствы не может быть препятствий) Я о преезде в Россию. Кстати Калимпонг -это неСША


То есть у африканов такая плохая карма , что даже человек действия не разрулит? Даже с целым Махакалой на подсобе?

----------


## Magan Poh

> То есть у африканов такая плохая карма , что даже человек действия не разрулит? Даже с целым Махакалой на подсобе?


Ну хорошей карму "африканов" не назовешь.

----------


## Германн

> разве смотреть на раскол Сангхи - есть счастье? А именно это сейчас происходит. Можно конечно ничего не говорить на эту тему вообще, но в таком случае раскол в умах людей - расколет и Сангху в целом. А раскол Сангхи - есть уничтожение традиции. Конечно мои слова - это тоже некое бла-бла-бла, но по крайней мере считаю нужным высказать публично свое мнение о недоверии Тринле Тхае Дордже в качестве Кармапы.
> 
> какой-то ненастоящий он.. к примеру Ургьен Тринле Дордже и Далай-Ламу - не впускают в Россию, а Тринле Тхае Дордже - впускают. обучался Тринле Тхае Дордже в США, а доверия к такому обучению в филосовском направлении у меня нет никакого.
> 
> Может получится встретиться с Тринле Тхае Дордже лично - тогда скажу уже определенно. кто он такой, но то что он не Кармапа - для меня очевидно.


Зачем Вам все эти проблемы?
Учитель Вашей линии - Лопон Тензин Намдак.

----------

Дондог (02.05.2013), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Институт тулку в Тибете далек для моего понимания. Мне кажется здесь слишком большое значение предается культу личности. Наверно гуру-йога не для меня.........


Монархический принцип применительно к имуществу монастырей. 
Способ сохранить условия для выверенной практики Учения в стране с экстремальным климатом и географической изоляцией регионов.

----------


## Германн

> Ну и кто из них настоящий Кармапа 17?


Оргьен Тринлей Дордже.

----------

Алексей Л (16.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей Калашник

> То есть у африканов такая плохая карма , что даже человек действия не разрулит? Даже с целым Махакалой на подсобе?


При чем здесь Африка?

----------


## Андрей Калашник

> Зачем Вам все эти проблемы?
> Учитель Вашей линии - Лопон Тензин Намдак.


Зачем вам эти проблемы? Учитель вашей линии -Гаден Трипа Ризонг.

----------

Дондог (02.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Зачем вам эти проблемы? Учитель вашей линии -Гаден Трипа Ризонг.


Принимал Учения у Ламы Оле Нидала, от которого не отрекаюсь. Эти проблемы - часть моей биографии.

----------


## Кузьмич

> При чем здесь Африка?


Не помню !

----------

Magan Poh (22.04.2013), Дондог (02.05.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Зачем Вам все эти проблемы?
> Учитель Вашей линии - Лопон Тензин Намдак.


Это счастье - такой учитель. Невероятное.

----------

Германн (23.04.2013), Иван Денисов (02.07.2013)

----------


## Дондог

> Говорят, их уже трое...


Как я уже писал, четверо: 


> The last claimant to the title of 17th Gyalwa Karmapa is a Bihari, named *Narain Singh alias Bihari Lama. The claimant's father, Narain Singh, was a monk of Karma Kagyu sect and student of the 16th Karmapa at Rumtek. He had married a US citizen and the couple had a son, Matur Gregory Narain Singh, in 1986*. Later, Narain Singh's wife returned to the US with their son and sought $200 per month as alimony.
> 
> It is reported that Narain Singh tried to get out of this situation by seeking recognition of his son as the reincarnation of 16th Karmapa from high Tibetan lamas , including the Dalai Lama. He even *received recognition from Mungpoo Rimpoche, a Tamang monk from Darjeeling*, but failed to get any response from either the Dalai Lama or the Central Tibetan Administration.


http://articles.economictimes.indiat...sect-monastery

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Ну и кто из них настоящий Кармапа 17?


Вы можете сделать только один точный вывод : послушайте Учение . На мой лично взгляд , послушайте сначала Учение Его Святейшества здесь .  

http://www.savetibet.ru/2010/01/04/karmapa.html

Но последнее слово в вашем выборе только ваше . И последствия выбора конечно тоже лично ваши  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Паня

> Вы можете сделать только один точный вывод : послушайте Учение . На мой лично взгляд , послушайте сначала Учение Его Святейшества здесь .  
> 
> http://www.savetibet.ru/2010/01/04/karmapa.html
> 
> Но последнее слово в вашем выборе только ваше . И последствия выбора конечно тоже лично ваши  .


Спасибо, выбор сделан не в пользу ни одному из многочисленных Кармап
 :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кто может знает - кто еще из новоиспеченных тулку одобрен Далай Ламой и КПК Пекина одновременно? )


Был бы одобрен и Панчен-лама, если бы правительство в изгнании не поторопилось с его объявлением, а разрешило бы КПК сделать это первой.

А вообще опять интересные двойные стандарты —когда правительство Китая одобряет тулку —это неправильное лицемерие, а правительству штата Химачал Прадеш вполне допустимо определять, какой из Кармап —Кармапа, а какой нет.

Правда новость от 2012 года, поэтому постинг несколько забавляет.

----------

Вова Л. (10.07.2013), Паня (10.07.2013), Топпер- (10.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Было бы интересно знать каких еще молодых Тулку одобрены и КПК и ЕСДЛ одновременно. Насколько мне известно а такие есть в Дзогчен, Ньингма  и даже по неск-ко экз-ов. Щас заслушаем 
> а потом я подытожу.
> Почему газета 12 года? А там таких много и в основном все об одном и том же  в разные годы и статьи вплоть до шпионажа инкриминируются, дела идут неважно. Индия потому что это страна, где они приняты были.


Вы вообще верите в перерождения ?

 Тулку это те кто управляет своими рождениями и уходами из жизни , они хозяева своего ума : умирают без малейшего страха и по собственному выбору . Прерождаются в том теле , в той семье , в той стране где пожелают . Они обладают огромной , невероятной для нас силой . Даже если Его Святейшество не объявит нам о свершившемся рождении Тулку , этот Мастер , Тулку останется сам собой - великим и очень могущественным человеком . И даже если КПК назначит ребёнка своей марионеткой(лже-перерожденцем) , этот человек всю жизнь может прожить как запуганная и покорная жертва их насилия , в том числе и психологического , как полностью беспомощный человек . 

А вы болтаете такое : "даже по неск-ко экз-ов" о Великих людях . Как будто это ваши дружки со двора . Дико такое видеть .

----------


## Топпер

> Вы вообще верите в перерождения ?
> 
>  Тулку это те кто управляет своими рождениями и уходами из жизни , они хозяева своего ума : умирают без малейшего страха и по собственному выбору . Прерождаются в том теле , в той семье , в той стране где пожелают . Они обладают огромной , невероятной для нас силой.


А чем вы можете это доказать?

----------


## Нико

> А чем вы можете это доказать?


Unmistaken Child гляньте.

----------


## Аурум

> А чем вы можете это доказать?


Это так же доказуемо как, например, то, что ПК - истинное и единственно правильное Слово Будды.
Топпер, ваше отношение к тибетскому буддизму все знают. Зачем же обострять?

----------

Tong Po (11.07.2013), Иван Денисов (13.07.2013), Топпер- (10.07.2013)

----------


## Olle

> А чем вы можете это доказать?


А Вы сможете доказать, что есть перерождения вообще?

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы сможете доказать, что есть перерождения вообще?


Для *всех* буддистов - это так, т.к. об этом говорил Будда Готама. А для небуддистов это, конечно, требуется обосновывать. Но с небуддистами я и не спорю на эти темы.

----------

Богдан Б (10.07.2013), Жека (10.07.2013), Ритл (10.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это так же доказуемо как, например, то, что ПК - истинное и единственно правильное Слово Будды.
> Топпер, ваше отношение к тибетскому буддизму все знают. Зачем же обострять?


Вопрос в теме не о тибетском буддизме как таковом, а в определённой подаче нового участника. Особенно если учитывать контекст темы про Тибет.

----------

Аурум (10.07.2013), Жека (10.07.2013), Паня (10.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Дело все в том, что версий Патрулов Ринпоче, Дзогчен Ринпоче и пр имеется по несколько вариаций, часть из них одобрены КПК, ну и есть такие, которых назначила администрация ЕСДЛ, ну и в братском союзе - ЕСДЛ И КОМПАРТИИ КИТАЯ также имеются...


Это просто политика.

----------

Паня (10.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дело все в том, что версий Патрулов Ринпоче, Дзогчен Ринпоче и пр имеется по несколько вариаций, часть из них одобрены КПК, ну и есть такие, которых назначила администрация ЕСДЛ, ну и в братском союзе - ЕСДЛ И КОМПАРТИИ КИТАЯ также имеются...


Я вам больше скажу, в Бутане несколько «версий» Пема Лингпы, которых не одобряла ни КПК ни ЕСДЛ. А они есть.

И что дальше? Вы какую идею хотите продвинуть? Что только Шамарпа правильно определяет тулку, а остальные заблуждаются?




> поэтому меня вот позабавило, что его последовали видят какое то визуальное сходство Оргьен Ринпоче с Великим 16


Это просто потому что не ваш похож  :Smilie:  Если бы Тхайе Дордже был похож на 16, вы бы сейчас бегали со слезами умиления как похож.

----------

Вова Л. (10.07.2013), Джигме (18.12.2013), Нико (10.07.2013), Паня (10.07.2013)

----------


## Olle

> Для *всех* буддистов - это так, т.к. об этом говорил Будда Готама. А для небуддистов это, конечно, требуется обосновывать. Но с небуддистами я и не спорю на эти темы.


Но Вы при этом на сообщение:  



> Вы вообще верите в перерождения ?
>  Тулку это те кто управляет своими рождениями и уходами из жизни , они хозяева своего ума : умирают без малейшего страха и по собственному выбору. Прерождаются в том теле , в той семье , в той стране где пожелают . Они обладают огромной , невероятной для нас силой.


пишите:



> А чем вы можете это доказать?


Вот и я Вас спрашиваю, кроме веры в то, что существуют перерождения, Вы сможете доказать, что перерождение есть вообще.

Да, в тибетском буддизме можно доверять выбранному перерожденцем, а можно и не доверять, это личное дело верующего, или не верующего в перерождения и перерожденца, только зачем троллить не понимаю.

----------


## Нико

> ну и в братском союзе - ЕСДЛ И КОМПАРТИИ КИТАЯ также имеются...


Что это за "братский союз такой"? Вы про Гьялва Кармапу Ургьена Тинлея намекаете? Который сбежал из дружественного Китая в 2000 году?

----------


## Нико

> По сути это только один эпизод, частный случай, общая картина поражает воображение. В принципе все понятно, но некоторые загадочные обстоятельства и  события дают повод для того, чтобы начать думать.


Какие загадочные? Поделитесь думаньем.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В принципе щас вот только что обновил, восполнил скажем так все эти узнавания тулку в линиях Сакья и Ньингма и ужаснулся... как все очень витиевато и порой даже кроваво все пошло, поэтому лучше буду соглашаться со всем что пишут молча.


В линии Сакья разве есть тулку?

----------

Иван Денисов (13.07.2013), Нико (10.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сильно далеко заходить не будем, про загадочные и спланированные акции по переносу сознания, простенький примерчик про мальчика, который ...  One example concerns a Spanish boy called Osel Hita Torres who was recognised by the Dalai Lama as the reincarnation of a Tibetan Lama. In May 2009 an article about Osel, 'Boy chosen by Dalai Lama as reincarnation of spiritual leader turns back on Buddhist order' appeared in the British Guardian newspaper. The article said:
> 
> 'As a toddler, he was put on a throne and worshipped by monks who treated him like a god. But the boy chosen by the Dalai Lama as a reincarnation of a spiritual leader has caused consternation – and some embarrassment – for Tibetan Buddhists by turning his back on the order that had such high hopes for him.
> 
> '… He is now studying film in Madrid and has denounced the Buddhist order that elevated him to guru status. "They took me away from my family and stuck me in a medieval reting lama – how he chose the false dalai lama situation in which I suffered a great deal," said Torres, 24, describing how he was whisked from obscurity in Granada to a monastery in southern India. "It was like living a lie," he told the Spanish newspaper El Mundo.
> 
> Another article called 'Osel´s awakening, a kid against his destiny' in Babylon, an English/Spanish magazine, says:
> 
> 'However, he had no recollection of his supposed earlier life. "My earliest memory is of being four years old in Dharamsala, walking alone through a wood, but nothing about past lives." '… "I returned to Spain because I had arrived at a point where I no longer fitted into that life. I couldn't find myself, because for me it was a lie being there living something that was imposed from outside." For a person who has lived eighteen years in a bubble, stepping back into reality was a brutal shock.'


Неужели про реинкарнацию ламы Тхубтена Еше?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сакья Тризина и Дабжанга Ринпоче...слухи были, что местами поменяли


Сакья Тризин —это не тулку а наследственный титул.




> Вообще то вся эта политика началась именно из-за того, что Далай Лама захотел стать духовным лидером всего тибетского буддизма. С конца 60х это все и началось, тогда держатели др отличных от гелуг линий пошли в оппозицию, а больше всех этим планам мешал 16 Кармапа. Это история достаточно широко известная. И поэтому здесь нет ничего такого удивительного. Вот и все,  что я могу сказать.


Эта политика в Тибете была столетиями. Не думаете же Вы, что все тибетские иерархи занимались исключительно сохранением Дхармы, а только по приезде на Запад вдруг ниоткуда началась политическая грызня?

----------


## Созинов

в книге "Жулики в рясах" описан процесс раскола линии

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Ситуация еще не прояснилась разве?

----------

